# NASB without references?



## MickeySr (Jan 9, 2019)

Does anybody here know of anyone publishing a decent genuine leather edition of the NASB without references - preferably single column, 9 or 10 point typeface?


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 9, 2019)

There is the NASB Thinline. No references, double column, probably 10 point typeface.

https://www.amazon.com/NASB-Thinline-Bible-Zondervan/dp/0310917271

EDIT: The reviews say it's bonded leather.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 9, 2019)

I have this edition and it's excellent. Since it's bonded leather it's kind of my "backpack" bible; I bring it to Bible studies and service when I'm not preaching.

Mickey, if you were wanting/wiling to go for higher grain leather, one option is purchasing this and having Caloca do a rebind in a leather of your choice (www.calocabible.com).

Another option is waiting to see what publishers do with the newer version of the NASB (coming out in another year or so?) Could be they will offer more editions at that time.


----------

